# Marvellous Pianist-Singers



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

I have a recent passion for:





A tertiary role, but one rarely so finely done:





and the greatest of them all:


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I like Lisa Germano

















not a virtuoso (but she plays also violin, guitar and other instruments) or a singer worth of a nina simone, but she has done several beautiful albums. A lot of depressive stuff, it must be said.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Aretha Franklin could play


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

A few of my favorites from Tom Waits' piano crooner days:


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

^Yes! Grapefruit Moon was the first piano tune i learnt to play and sing!

Which reminds me, you heard of this guy? Only got one album, which is pretty strong indeed, and a new one in a few months. Only one piano solo tune that ends the first record:


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

That's a new artist for me, but I like that song. I'll have listen to more of his stuff m


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Jerry Lee Lewis. Pretty useful as a pianist and could sing as well.


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Never cared much for Jerry's voice, but he could indeed hammer a boogie at a speed that would put stripes on a Zebra.

A few other Louisiana legends:









(Found this one from this forum ages ago, but absolutely astounding, so cheers, whoever it was)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Patricia Barber


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

My top two favourites: *Josh Groban* and *Jamie Cullum*.

Josh Groban, well... he's Josh Groban. If you haven't seen Jamie Cullum's interview with Michael Parkinson (Parky's more recent "Master Classes"), then you need to get on it! Jamie Cullum is a musical genius on the piano and such an awesome jazz voice he's got.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

here's an old skool, wistful/happy tune from Tori Amos, who put on some very good shows on her 2011 tour with the string quartet:


----------

